# Beautiful Mansions in the UK for a Nice Sleep Over



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

I would be unread to spend a night or two in these lovely mansions in the UK.  http://www.buzzfeed.com/chelseypipp...n-the-uk-where-you-must-sleepover#.qt1g8VDAmp


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2015)

I know the chapel at Hitchin very well it's not very far from where I live..I've passed it many times 

We are surrounded in this country with those houses and castles who now have to rent out because of the huge property taxes they have to pay, so most are very familiar to all of us in the UK

I wouldn't mind staying at the wee Palace  which is situated  in Edinburgh ...but it would have to be somewhere else because I hate Edinburgh city


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2015)

How'd my mansion get into that article?!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I know the chapel at Hitchin very well it's not very far from where I live..I've passed it many times
> 
> We are surrounded in this country with those houses and castles who now have to rent out because of the huge property taxes they have to pay, so most are very familiar to all of us in the UK
> 
> I wouldn't mind staying at the wee Palace  which is situated  in Edinburgh ...but it would have to be somewhere else because I hate Edinburgh city



I like staying at a hotel that is just off the Royal Mile, easy walk to everything.  But now it's mostly when we get American visitors and we have to be tour guides.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 13, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 13, 2015)

Ahm hearin' the skirl o' the pipes awready!


----------

